# New for June



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She was in the front yard with me. A neighbor walked over, that June has met many times. June started over to greet her, but when the lady reach out with her hand. June leaped away, at the same time giving a light growl.
I called June back to me, and put her on sit. She acted like she wanted to go up, and see her again. But without her having a leash on, I felt is was best not to push it.
June is 9 1/2 years old, and has always loved everyone. 
At her age, I'm not going to do any extensive training with her.
She just had a full workup at the vets last month.
As a senior, I'm going to let June be June.
It just appeared like the lady putting both arms out toward her, spooked her. 
Add to that, she's on new meds for thunderstorms. Even if the new prescriptions, are the cause, I won't likely change them. Seeing June happy, and relaxed during storms has made world of difference for her.


----------

